# Colnago / Merckx track



## banannapeeler (Jun 30, 2003)

more pictures here: https://davidmires.smugmug.com/gallery/511214
or https://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7153581012&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Sharp looking bike. I'd like to have a non-fixed version.


----------



## oldjunior (Feb 19, 2005)

*not many of these around*

Very interesting bike. The Eddy Merckx "brand" at the time was licenced to Falcon and perhaps Keissels (sp) in Belgium. While "hour record" appropriate, the bike unlikely had the Eddy foil label upon importation. Of course one could always slap on some Windsor decals on the seat and headtube to look like the poster of the day. To keep with the hour record theme, a pair of low flange Campagnolo track wheels would be very cool, if you find them, remove the dust caps as well for the full effect, that and a pantographed Campagnolo seat post and chainring with the webbing removed. A Pino titanium stem would be perfect, but super rare, settle for something more avail. such as a Cinelli and or an Ibis unit. For show, a drilled out Cinelli Unicanitor all plastic saddle, black quill pedals and white Clement No. 2 Seta Extra tires... then it would be a wall hanger and set you back another grand or two.

http://www.classicrendezvous.com/Benelux/Merckx/Merckx_main.htm


----------

